# Greetings from Connecticut



## VegetarianZombie (May 9, 2014)

Hello Fellow Writers,

My name is Brian and I am a writer located in Connecticut, just west of Hartford. I work as a Final Pass Editor for a popular iPhone development website. 

I tend to write literary, sci-fi, some horror, and some absurd comedies. I also have a zombie book on its third rewrite. I have two published short stories but they were a long ways back. I just started submitting again and while the rejections are rolling in, it's feels good to be active with my work.

I'm currently reading my way through the Hunger Games series. I tend to bounce between the classics and sci-fi with the occasional thriller tossed in there for good measure. I'm also reading McGraw and Hil's Handbook of Grammar and Usage in a long overdue refresher.  

So why am I here? In the past year, I've realized that community is as important as the writing itself so I'm reaching out to meet new colleagues as well as improve my own writing skills via. workshop and critique. 

I look forward to chatting and writing with you all.

Cheers!


----------



## Pluralized (May 9, 2014)

Brian, welcome. We're so glad you finally joined us. Cast aside that copy of THG and join us in the Writers' Lounge, where many different shenanigans are happening now!


----------



## VegetarianZombie (May 9, 2014)

Will do! Thanks for the welcome and invitation


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 9, 2014)

Ah yes, community. This is an excellent one and I hope you will be happy here.

Cheers!

-DESJ


----------



## Pandora (May 9, 2014)

Welcome Brian, glad you joined our community of writers. After ten posts you can share your work for critique. I think you will enjoy WF, much to learn and share.

Pandi


----------



## PiP (May 9, 2014)

Hi Brian, community is important so I hope you will find us a supportive and friendly group. Once you have made ten posts you are welcome to share your work to the creative forums for critique. For some useful tips please check out Leyline's post: Tips On Presenting Your Story For Online Critique . 

If you enjoy writing short stories, why not enter our monthly Literary Maneuvers Fiction-Competition, it's great fun and you also receive feedback from the judges.

Any questions please do not hesitate to ask :smile:

PiP


----------



## J Anfinson (May 9, 2014)

Hi there, Brian. You sound well-rounded in the skills department. Maybe there's a thing or two some of us can learn from you, and in return maybe we can teach you something as well. Hope to see you around the boards, and if you need anything give a staff member a shout.


----------



## thepancreas11 (May 11, 2014)

I AM ALSO FROM CONNECTICUT? WHERE ARE YOU FROM?


----------



## InstituteMan (May 11, 2014)

Welcome aboard! If you want to hone your skills, the workshop thread is definitely the place for you. Folks here are _nice_ but they are also thorough and honest, which makes for helpful input.


----------



## Nhật Nguyễn (May 12, 2014)

Welcome! I am also new member! I come from Vietnamese!


----------



## Bishop (May 13, 2014)

VegetarianZombie said:


> I tend to write...sci-fi



These are the only words I could see in your post. WELCOME FELLOW SCI-FI WRITER! Bishop's army of science fiction writers grows... *sinister smile*

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Bishop Will Conquer Them!


----------



## Gumby (May 23, 2014)

Hi Brian, I love zombie stories. Hope you will share yours with us when you have reached your 10 post count requirement. Welcome to the site.


----------



## AllisonWrites (May 25, 2014)

Your screen name has consumed my mind; I can think of nothing else. A vegetarian zombie. I love it. I hope that's a character in your story, and I get to read it soon! I'd also love to read your comedy! I used to write sketches with the intent of filming them, but it's nearly impossible to find people in my area willing to make fools of themselves, so I've stalled on that for now.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 25, 2014)

And this is the best community you'll find. Welcome to WF


----------



## John_O (May 26, 2014)

Hi Brian.  I am also a vegetarian. Just not a zombie.Well, at least most of the time I'm not.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 26, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> I AM ALSO FROM CONNECTICUT? WHERE ARE YOU FROM?



Geeze, panc? Do you always yell at people from Connecticut? LOL


----------

